# Walking in NYC (Bedford Park, The Bronx)



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to another of my NYC neighborhood tours! This is Bedford Park. Located on the North section of the Bronx. This is a diverse working class neighborhood. The tallest towers in the Bronx are located here. They are called the Tracey Towers and are both 41 floors. Please enjoy my tour!  


*Bedford Park, Bronx*

Bedford Park is a neighborhood in the borough of the Bronx in New York City bounded by Mosholu Parkway to the north, Bronx Park and Webster Avenue to the east, 194th Street and Kingsbridge Road to the south, and Goulden Avenue to the west. It borders the neighborhoods of Norwood, Fordham, and Kingsbridge.

As a low-rise residential neighborhood, Bedford Park has a "skyline" of mostly five-story walkups. The most noticeable exception to this are the Tracey Towers, two 41-story apartment buildings close to the Jerome Park Reservoir. Designed by noted architect Paul Rudolph, they were completed in 1972 as a part of New York City's Mitchell Lama housing development initiative, aimed at allowing moderate-to-middle income families to stay in the area.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_Park,_Bronx


1.









2. The trains D and the B go right under the Grand Concourse.









3.









4.









5.









6. Grand Concourse has a great collection of Art Deco style buildings.









7.









8.









9.









10. Look at all those antennas.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15. The Tracey Towers trumps over everything. They are middle class housing.









16.









17.









18. This neighborhood has some parks.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26. New Stuff.









27.









28.









29.









30. I like that street curve. There a few more in the neighborhood.









31. More Art Deco style.









32. There are slopes on the street aswell. Keeps the neighborhood interesting.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40. New construction all over the place









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46. I like that house. Looks so proud next to that apartment building.









47.









48.









49.









50. Some streets full of apartment canyons









51.









52. Those underpasses are so interesting. The subway goes underneath there aswell.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60. A local supermarket.









61. Some more shopping at many places.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66. Some shopping streets









67.









68.









69.









70. The elevated train. The number 4 line goes thru there.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great shots!

why this area doesn't look good at all? :-S


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

without a doubt my favorite neighborhood in the city, i've said it so many times on this site. although some of your pics are going into kingsbridge/university


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

man i'm getting way too many memories looking at this!


----------



## Sebastian21 (May 7, 2007)

What a surprice of a neighborhood in the Bronx! I could live there. I will never expect something like this in the Bronx. Some of those buildings are so historic and nice looking. Great job my friend! kay:


----------



## thf5007 (Apr 19, 2007)

Gentrification is starting to pick up there recently.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Third of a kind said:


> without a doubt my favorite neighborhood in the city, i've said it so many times on this site. although some of your pics are going into kingsbridge/university


Are you sure? I try to stay North of 194th street (and Kingsbridge Road) and East of Jerome Avenue.  Some parts does look like kingsbridge and University Heights though.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Deanb said:


> why this area doesn't look good at all? :-S


Are you asking a question or is that an opinion? 

The area is for the most part a working class neighborhood. So this area is not known to be a Middle Class or Upper Class areas. But this area is not a poor neighborhood either. Crime is relatively lower in this part of the Bronx compared to what seems to happen in the South Bronx.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

It definately looks like the Bronx! but its hardly a hole, some nice solid looking buildings there.
:cheers:


----------



## johannesHSV (Mar 19, 2007)

nice 
the art deco buildings are great


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Awesome place! I totally enjoy the tour. Thanks for the nice walk in New York.


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

What a nice street!










I also love this unique looking building, so New York,


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey thank you guys for the comments! I really appreciated! :yes: Just wait for my next NYC walking tour!


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Here is a map of the Bronx with the names of the neighborhoods. Just in case you were wondering where Bedford Park is situated...


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

you took a walk through my hood! ^_^

PD: pues, puedo copiar el hilo en el foro espanol (donde ahora gracias a unos "problemas" foreriles estoy exiliado x'D) para mostrarle donde crecia?

:?


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

^ Bueno yo voy a colocar este thread en el foro espanol muy pronto. Ellos siempre esperan mis threads. No lo copies, porfavor espera cuando lo ponga y puedes poner todos tus comentarios entonces. Ok.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

great tour of a cool hood!!


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

krull said:


> ^ Bueno yo voy a colocar este thread en el foro espanol muy pronto. Ellos siempre esperan mis threads. No lo copies, porfavor espera cuando lo ponga y puedes poner todos tus comentarios entonces. Ok.


de acuerdo


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

english please 

I'm realy surprised becouse you can always see The Bronx on tv as a borough with crime etc. There changed a lot in the last 15 years, or not?

btw: great pics :applouse:


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

Castle_Bravo said:


> english please
> 
> I'm realy surprised becouse you can always see The Bronx on tv as a borough with crime etc. There changed a lot in the last 15 years, or not?
> 
> btw: great pics :applouse:


It was a brief aside, requesting something. 

And well, we all know that media peddles stereotypes becuse it requires less thought. Bronx is crime ridden, Poland is a communist wasteland, Italy is a mafia paradise. the 93 of Paris will kill you.

hno:


----------



## eddie88 (Apr 3, 2007)

its look so clean!!!!! wow!


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Simply amazing!


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! I am glad you like the photos and the tour! 



xote said:


> de acuerdo


Listo esta en el foro español. En la seccion 'Resto del Mundo'


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

xote said:


> It was a brief aside, requesting something.
> 
> And well, we all know that media peddles stereotypes becuse it requires less thought. Bronx is crime ridden, Poland is a communist wasteland, Italy is a mafia paradise. the 93 of Paris will kill you.
> 
> hno:


The media doesn't show everything, and just b/c there is a shooting doesn't necessarily make it a bad place to be in.


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

This is worth a second look. Some fantastic buildings in this neighborhood.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

nice walk through.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

looks cool!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice NWC streets.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice as well; those NYC threads are really very nice  many thanks @krull


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

excellent shots -- you have a way of making the streets seem quiet


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ It is sort of a quiet neighborhood. Except for Fordham Road which is a couple of blocks south and is the shopping mecca of this neighborhood as well as for others. Those streets can be pack with shoppers.

Thanks for the rest of the nice comments everyone.


----------



## Jaydy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hola Krull....thanx for showing these beautiful pics of my barrio...it brings so many memories to me...I used to live in Bedford Pk and I graduated from Lehman College...now I live in Spain, Madrid, but miss my Bronx so much...funny part, there are a couple of your pics where I saw my house and my sister´s as well.. jejeje...you don´t have any pics of Lehman....???...besos!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I remember visiting this place. I had a huge paper street map of all 5 boroughs (before amazing map websites on the net existed) and made it a point to visit different spots beyond Manhattan. I noticed the so-called Grand Concourse on the map so I took the subway there. I don't remember if the stretch I visited was within the neighborhood or area you show but I remember it a lot like this. I like seeing very urban major arterials and this one definitely is major and very urban. NYC is definitely among the few US cities where going out this far from the heart of the city (Midtown in Manhattan, roughly) is this urban and dense. 

I just read on Wiki that it was designed by an Alsatian (Alsace in France) engineer. Too bad he did not design such a grand arterial for the Seine-Saint-Denis which I call "the Bronx of Paris". Actually the Seine-Saint-Denis does have 3 avenues radiating into Paris (N2, N3 and D115) but neither is anywhere as grand as the Grand Concourse of The Bronx.


----------

